# Overhead Ambiant Lighting Question



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

I was reading about the GC/T&C, and it appears they all come equipped with a dim indirect overhead lighting (from underneath the overhead console), they advertised it as a way of checking on the kids in the back without waking them up.
Is this feature also available on the Routan, if so, which trims have it?
TIA!


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Overhead Ambiant Lighting Question (RobMan8023)*

It came on the wife's 08 T&C Touring, but is not on my Routan SE, both of which have the extended overhead RSE consoles. 
I am not sure if it comes as a lighting package or is a part of an SEL build.
Or if it is available at all?
Geoff


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Overhead Ambiant Lighting Question (RoutanDaddy)*

I dont think it is available in the Routan


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Overhead Ambiant Lighting Question (RobMan8023)*

You could always check with your neighborhood Mopar Dealer's parts guy and see if it can be added. My SEL/RSE does not have it either.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Overhead Ambiant Lighting Question (cscsc)*

Thanks for the input guys, just for the record, this is what I was talking about:








_TOWN & COUNTRY
Overhead Surround Ambient Lighting
Town & Country's soft, available overhead surround ambient lighting bathes the interior cabin in awarm green glow, creating a refreshing interior ambience.
Overhead Surround Ambient Lighting
Standard on:
Touring
GRAND CARAVAN
Interior lightingSix pointed LED lights are available for personal use. And combined with the observation mirror, available halo lighting keeps everyone in view and also adds a soft glow of "living room" light.
Halo lighting
Standard on:
Grand Caravan SXT
Grand Caravan SXT 25th Anniversary Edition
Limited_
It looks like this was a feature that didn't get carried over to the Routan, much like Stow-n-go. Not a deal breaker at all, but something I was thinking about. My local Dodge dealer has about 25 GCs in stock, I think I'm going to go look at them this week...


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 8:48 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## npalla (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Overhead Ambiant Lighting Question (RobMan8023)*

My Routan does not have the ambient lighting. Does anyone know if VW offers it? Does it come in red to match the rest of the interior lighting?


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Overhead Ambiant Lighting Question (npalla)*

Not in the Routan....sorry


----------



## DarthJamo (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Overhead Ambiant Lighting Question (RobMan8023)*

Mine does not have it either. But it would be easy to add in. I'm assuming it's EL Tape. Or ElectroLuminescence tape. It's extremly flexible, and 12v. So assuming you had some basic installation skills, I don't think it'd be too hard to tap the 12v + power on the overhead lights, or even add in a small dash mounted toggler.
The wires can be run down the "A" pillar to the fuse box out in the engine compartment. Just be careful when tapping you don't mess with any yellow wires (airbag SRS) stuff. 
http://www.elbestbuy.com/?gcli...itEfQ


_Modified by DarthJamo at 2:47 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Overhead Ambiant Lighting Question (DarthJamo)*

I'm bringing this thread back from the dead








Well I bought some red glowire.com and am going to try to install it today in the forward overhead RSE pod (I have 2 separate pods due to sunroof). I imagine the overhead console can be removed with a screwdriver and some muscle (retention clips?) 
Has anyone removed theirs? Anything I should look out for?


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 2:49 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Overhead Ambiant Lighting Question (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_I'm bringing this thread back from the dead








Well I bought some red glowire.com and am going to try to install it today i the forward overhead RSE pod (I have 2 separate pods due to sunroof). I imagine the overhead console can be removed with a screwdriver and some muscle (retention clips?) 
Has anyone removed theirs? Anything I should look out for?


post pics of the install precess http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Overhead Ambiant Lighting Question (redzone98)*

Got it installed, and found a wire (Orange with lavender stripe(?)- I'm colorblind) that is powered with headlights on, and is attached to the dimmer switch.
VES pod removed with 4 screws into roof and retention clips. Gotta pop forward and aft panels out (forward panel houses the front-facing maplight, rear panel houses HVAC controls) to get to screws and then the whole thing pops out.
There is a little channel that runs along either side of the VES pod with some nice places to zip-tie the glowire in place.
I have to wait until tonight to see if the red glowire I bought is bright enough, if it isn't I'm going to order a length of "aqua" color to match the "indiglo" dash panel.
Sorry I didn't think to take pictures this time around, but if I remove it again for some reason I'll be sure to do so.
EDIT:
Unfortunately, after I looked at it this evening, it is too faint to be useful, I'm going to try connecting the aqua glowire I spoke about above.


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 6:30 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Lets us know how it goes and post up some pics. I wonder how much the Mopar part is.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (blizno)*

Check out the MOPAR Parts and prices on MOPARPARTSAMERICA. Follow tis link: http://www.trademotion.com/par...14583


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (cscsc)*

I ordered a 10 foot piece of 12 volt, white ropelight and plan to give this mod a try. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

OK got it installed. To lower the RSE you remove the forward and aft covers by pulling them down. Each one has four clips that holds them in (see pics). The 12 foot long piece of rope light was the perfect length. It sit in the channel around the edge. I grounded one end to one of the attaching screws and the other wire I tapped into the orange and gray wire that is controls the dimming of the lights. The pics of the lights were taken in daylight, I will have to take some more later tonight.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

Night time, the pics dont do it justice. It is very mellow and its exactly what I wanted. With the LEDs off you have nice soft glow like a limo or airplane. 
The lights are from this site, its the 10 foot half inch rope.
http://www.platinumlightinginc....html



















_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 6:06 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Very nice. Great pics too


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Nice Job!


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Mod Day!! I want to do this. Does not look too difficult. Very cool!!!


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (blizno)*

The one thing i find interesting is that my Routan (Canadian version) has two separate 2nd and 3rd row over-head consoles. I notice in your picture that you have 1 long one, verses 2 short.
I have the "SEL" with 2 rear screens. rse2 package i believe.
What package to do have in your Routan?


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

My SEL in So Cal has one long overhead console. Maybe the Canadian version is different?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (blizno)*

Mine is an SE. Advise to anyone doing this. Go to the dealer and pick up four new plastic darts that hold the center of the RSE to the roof. They seem to be one time use and do not work well when pushed back into the holes. I need to go order some myself as the RSE rattles a little now.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Sawdust said:


> The one thing i find interesting is that my Routan (Canadian version) has two separate 2nd and 3rd row over-head consoles. I notice in your picture that you have 1 long one, verses 2 short.
> I have the "SEL" with 2 rear screens. rse2 package i believe.
> What package to do have in your Routan?


If you have a sunroof you get the 2 seperate consoles, everyone w/o a sunroof gets one long console.


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

I plan on doing this but with a LED strip instead. Has anyone done this with LED? Will the dimmer switch work? Any idea how to remove the consoles? I see four screws underneath the monitors when opened. I have a sunroof with two consoles.

Any help is appreciated.
TIA


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Do a search there is a thread on it already here somewhere.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Are the lights dimmable?


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Great job. I tink I will stop by the Chrysler dealer tomorrow and see if the actual light for the Town n Country can be ordered as a spare part.

KC.


----------

